# Where to find rental property online?



## tigerpoeton

Hi All,

We currently live in Spain but I am starting to get fed up of it and want to relocate to italy!, We run an online business so we can travel anywhere we like (where visa's permit!), We are looking for a long term rental, Ideally 3 Bed+ maybe near(ish) the coast and a swimming pool, I cant seem to find any websites where I can search for property rentals we have aquite a lot in spain but when I try googling 'property to rent/let italy' I dont get anything decent I have tried nearly every possible different search on google and nothing!!!

Any websites anyone knows?

Thanks in advance


----------



## noanswer

tigerpoeton said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We currently live in Spain but I am starting to get fed up of it and want to relocate to italy!, We run an online business so we can travel anywhere we like (where visa's permit!), We are looking for a long term rental, Ideally 3 Bed+ maybe near(ish) the coast and a swimming pool, I cant seem to find any websites where I can search for property rentals we have aquite a lot in spain but when I try googling 'property to rent/let italy' I dont get anything decent I have tried nearly every possible different search on google and nothing!!!
> 
> Any websites anyone knows?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey there,

I've been running into the same problems as yourself, and most of the websites I find are for holiday rentals which just doesn't suit. Probably the best website I've found so far is Long Term Lettings. It's fairly easy to use, although it doesn't always throw up the biggest list of options.

Anyway, I hope this helps some!

All the best in your search..


----------



## Swedegirl

There are many italian websites for longterm rentals,some from agents and some with private listings.Venture in to those and use a translator,that will give you a lot of choices.


----------



## lindanoto63

tigerpoeton said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We currently live in Spain but I am starting to get fed up of it and want to relocate to italy!, We run an online business so we can travel anywhere we like (where visa's permit!), We are looking for a long term rental, Ideally 3 Bed+ maybe near(ish) the coast and a swimming pool, I cant seem to find any websites where I can search for property rentals we have aquite a lot in spain but when I try googling 'property to rent/let italy' I dont get anything decent I have tried nearly every possible different search on google and nothing!!!
> 
> Any websites anyone knows?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Subito.it has listings private and with agencies.


----------



## Angeldimana

tigerpoeton said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We currently live in Spain but I am starting to get fed up of it and want to relocate to italy!, We run an online business so we can travel anywhere we like (where visa's permit!), We are looking for a long term rental, Ideally 3 Bed+ maybe near(ish) the coast and a swimming pool, I cant seem to find any websites where I can search for property rentals we have aquite a lot in spain but when I try googling 'property to rent/let italy' I dont get anything decent I have tried nearly every possible different search on google and nothing!!!
> 
> Any websites anyone knows?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi tigerpoeton,

I might be able able to help....

Which part of Italy are you think of relocating to?

Maybe in the meantime - if you try the tecnocasa website and search under 'affito' you might find something.

tecnocasa.it




Thanks


----------

